# Surge on long trips not going up proportionately



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I used to use a method where I would look for the passenger fare multiplying four times on a 8 mile trip to extrapolate long trip pay.

When the fare went from 9 to 33 i would start accepting rides.
Recently it’s not working.

We constantly end up 1.5 hours away (empty ride back) for 35 dollars.

I’ve confirmed this on the rider app. 
I’m sure tired of having to tell people i can’t go 6-7 times a week but i’m not working at a loss after expenses.
We do have a few morons who constantly do this and i tell them why would pay go up if you always agree to do it 

Anyone else see this?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I should add that these are 45 mile trips on very slow, two lane roads with lots of little towns, 35 mile speed limits and 10 to 20 red lights 

61 cents a mile here 9 cents a minute


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

“Long Trip Drives Don’t Matter”


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> “Long Trip Drives Don’t Matter”


I’m greeting people: hi are you staying in town? 
One hispanic said yes (maybe english issue)
Loaded 4 bags, mother wife and kid
Start trip 49 miles 
Nope — sorry have to take my meds in 35 minutes 
Unload 4 bags mother wife kid


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

wallae said:


> I’m greeting people: hi are you staying in town?
> One hispanic said yes (maybe english issue)
> Loaded 4 bags, mother wife and kid
> Start trip 49 miles
> ...


When I was transporting pax, I turned all long drives down… I would not even go to the airport.

I learned quickly where 99% of shorties would start, and 99% of the time I was spot on.

The 1% that tried to sneak thru were met with “I do not travel that far”.

Most of the time pax understood. Sometimes was given attitude… but I did not care. Not going to lose $$$


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> When I was transporting pax, I turned all long drives down… I would not even go to the airport.
> 
> I learned quickly where 99% of shorties would start, and 99% of the time I was spot on.
> 
> ...


i was making GREAT money using my system 
125 to 180 for the 3 hours round trip 
I always knew it was unsustainable, because why would anybody ever work at Burger King? If you could make $80 an hour driving a shit box


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

wallae said:


> I’m greeting people: hi are you staying in town?
> One hispanic said yes (maybe english issue)
> Loaded 4 bags, mother wife and kid
> Start trip 49 miles
> ...


This is so close to being a Haiku.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

wallae said:


> I’m greeting people: hi are you staying in town?
> One hispanic said yes (maybe english issue)
> Loaded 4 bags, mother wife and kid
> Start trip 49 miles
> ...


Just peek at the destination in app before letting them in the car.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

wallae said:


> I used to use a method where I would look for the passenger fare multiplying four times on a 8 mile trip to extrapolate long trip pay.
> 
> When the fare went from 9 to 33 i would start accepting rides.
> Recently it’s not working.
> ...


yes. worse.i see where uber is charging over $600 for wine country tourists to go back to airport in special - suv etc.. i dont have that but make $50 in reg car where they charge $200.but sometimes i make what i would charge myself if i get a decent tip .ie $120 from healdsburg to san fran airport.it was ok taking someone from sf to levi stadium, in santa clara,but mainly as i got to see friends i hadnt seen in awhile and stay overnight with them.
i do see where when driving a cab long fares had an extra charge to cover return and were lucrative anyway.but in "rideshare" you are allowed to work where you drop , which you arent with a cab.so next day i drove up to san fran and had a few fares before returning to santa rosa. but i drive lyft, not uber.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Just peek at the destination in app before letting them in the car.


lyft doesnt put destination in. pax not much help. they will invariably give street number. when pressed they give 'turn left out of driveway' etc.but asking them what town there destination is in gets blank stares.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> I used to use a method where I would look for the passenger fare multiplying four times on a 8 mile trip to extrapolate long trip pay.
> 
> When the fare went from 9 to 33 i would start accepting rides.
> Recently it’s not working.
> ...


 I noticed trips were not converting over a couple weeks before upfront pricing hit. Obviously you don't have up front pricing yet or you would know how much you're getting paid. so I'm guessing your Market is going to get hit with a front fares here very soon


Nnichols said:


> lyft doesnt put destination in. pax not much help. they will invariably give street number. when pressed they give 'turn left out of driveway' etc.but asking them what town there destination is in gets blank stares.


Once you arrive you can see where the passenger is going


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nnichols said:


> yes. worse.i see where uber is charging over $600 for wine country tourists to go back to airport in special - suv etc.. i dont have that but make $50 in reg car where they charge $200.but sometimes i make what i would charge myself if i get a decent tip .ie $120 from healdsburg to san fran airport.it was ok taking someone from sf to levi stadium, in santa clara,but mainly as i got to see friends i hadnt seen in awhile and stay overnight with them.
> i do see where when driving a cab long fares had an extra charge to cover return and were lucrative anyway.but in "rideshare" you are allowed to work where you drop , which you arent with a cab.so next day i drove up to san fran and had a few fares before returning to santa rosa. but i drive lyft, not uber.


I’ve been out years so 8 of 10 i know what i’m going to get and say no
if i’m not sure i say no 
one guy here will leave the ride going for 1/2 the ride coming back


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Nnichols said:


> lyft doesnt put destination in. pax not much help. they will invariably give street number. when pressed they give 'turn left out of driveway' etc.but asking them what town there destination is in gets blank stares.


With Lyft as soon as you arrive at the pick up location, you can tap and see the destination.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

wallae said:


> I’ve been out years so 8 of 10 i know what i’m going to get and say no
> if i’m not sure i say no
> one guy here will leave the ride going for 1/2 the ride coming back


i drive lyft and prices vary a lot. i dont really have time to look up fare before picking up pax.hard on cell. but when i can i check everything on laptop.i like to go to a hotspot before i take call if i can.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> With Lyft as soon as you arrive at the pick up location, you can tap and see the destination.


thank you!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

wallae said:


> I used to use a method where I would look for the passenger fare multiplying four times on a 8 mile trip to extrapolate long trip pay.
> 
> When the fare went from 9 to 33 i would start accepting rides.
> Recently it’s not working.
> ...


@wallae - I think you're referring to rolling surge (correct me if I'm wrong)

What I and others I talk to in my market refer to rolling surge is this:

Say you have a sticky surge attached, like $10. PAX requests a trip, you accept. If the trip is longer than 10 or 15 minutes, the surge would often increase to some odd amount like $17.45 or $22.94 or something like that.

For a long time I was confused because this did not always occur.

Someone explained to me that if the PAX paid high surge, but your sticky surge was low, and uber calculated that you would get less than (half?) of the fare, uber would increase the surge amount for you so that it was more "fair".

So, if you have a sticky and the PAX did not pay surge, or did not pay a very high surge, all you get is your sticky.

If PAX paid high surge, your surge amount would increase.

The tell is when the surge is an odd amount not even amount like sticky surges are increments of 25 cents.

Hope this sheds light on why it sometimes happens and sometimes doesn't. But it might not be relevant to what you are experiencing. IDK


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> @wallae - I think you're referring to rolling surge (correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> What I and others I talk to in my market refer to rolling surge is this:
> 
> ...


I think that's exactly what he's referring to but he's saying it's no longer happening. It stopped happening in my market a few weeks before upfront pricing hit. I'm guessing up front pricing is hitting his Market here very soon. It makes The Upfront pricing look like a blessing when it comes. It's all in the manipulation


----------

